# swell.gr:VW Golf V GTI enhancement/protection Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello to all.

Saturday a Golf V GTI was booked for a protection session in our Store and I thought I should share some pics with you.

It is a good looking car and the owner has taken care of it pretty well so no dramatic correction needed.

Vehicle was clayed with Dodo Juice Clay and Dodo Juice Born Sleepy as lubricant, and then one pass with Menzerna Super Finish PO 106 FA and CG Hex Logic Polishing pad on the DA.

IPA wipe-down followed to clean all polish residue. Paintwork was cleaned again with Nanolex Premium Paint Cleaner and then it was sealed with Nanolex Premium Paint Sealant .

All windows and windscreen were cleaned with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner and then sealed with Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant.

All trim and tyres are dressed with CarPro PERL.





























































































































































































































































thanks mike :wave:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice results Mike! :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job Mike

sostosssssssss


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great Job Mike..... !!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

very very nice, lovely and glossy:thumb:


----------



## Trex (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks amazing, essp. the windows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Once again shinny and protected. 
Great job mike


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Wet look and glossy finish! :argie::argie:
Well done mike!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work Mike

luvly wet finish:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic shine..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great glossy result mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thanks m8's for your comments


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

When protection and endurance meets the great finish and glossiness.

Great results. The owner must be very happy!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Super wet and glossy Mike :thumb:

Stunning results mate !

Mario*


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Really liking that car and its newly found glossy finish. I do like a MK5 GTi in tornado red. Top work.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you m8s


----------

